# Loughborough Junction - bit scared



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm moving to a small flat on Harbour Rd. Love it so much and generally love Brixton but still abit freaked out about the crime rate. I'm a 5'2 small woman so if anything happens I can do a knee kick then run really slow and that's about it. 

Any help/knowledge on the street itself and the surrounding areas would be really helpful. And is it safe to walk fr Harbour Rd to Brixton Station? 

Thanks guys


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

It used to be a bit rough but I think it's as good/bad/lovely/awful as anywhere else really.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

Didn't we have a vitually identical thread a couple of weeks ago?

You could form a posse of newly arrived scared people to walk back and forth to Loughborough Junction for mutual protection.


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

@monkey apologise if there was a similar thread. did hit the search bar just to make sure i won't create any duplicate thread and the only thread i found was a few year old.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 16, 2012)

ime places always feel much less scary once you get to know them.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 16, 2012)

www.urban75.net/forums/threads/thinking-of-buying-a-flat-on-coldharbour-lane-between-pomfret-and-cambria.296475/


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd guess it's like most 'rough' areas - avoid 'mug me' signs like headphones late at night and your life isn't worth your wallet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ime places always feel much less scary once you get to know them.


 
This is definitely true and very normal. I think it helps to think of the places you are comfortable in that others think of as a bit dodgy.


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anywhere can seem a bit scary when you first move there. I'm sure you'll be fine in a couple of weeks.

But just in case.... I used to live in Glasgow and a similar thing came up on a local forum I used there. Someone mentioned that whenever they leave the house they take a can of baked beans in a carrier bag. Looks quite normal but can be used to really smack someone in the face. This seemed odd to me but suddenly loads of people were saying they do the same thing. Some were even describing how they practice swinging the bag. It seems some weird new bean based martial art had developed in Glasgow.

Obviously, nowadays you could use a nice canvas bag rather than a plastic bag.

Note: I will not be held legally responsible for any injury to yourself or any other parties resulting from your use or misuse of a homemade glesga placki bag bean mace.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Anywhere can seem a bit scary when you first move there. I'm sure you'll be fine in a couple of weeks.
> 
> But just in case.... I used to live in Glasgow and a similar thing came up on a local forum I used there. Someone mentioned that whenever they leave the house they take a can of baked beans in a carrier bag. Looks quite normal but can be used to really smack someone in the face. This seemed odd to me but suddenly loads of people were saying they do the same thing. Some were even describing how they practice swinging the bag. It seems some weird new bean based martial art had developed in Glasgow.
> 
> ...


Jif lemon in the eyes is remarkably effective.


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Anywhere can seem a bit scary when you first move there. I'm sure you'll be fine in a couple of weeks.
> 
> But just in case.... I used to live in Glasgow and a similar thing came up on a local forum I used there. Someone mentioned that whenever they leave the house they take a can of baked beans in a carrier bag. Looks quite normal but can be used to really smack someone in the face. This seemed odd to me but suddenly loads of people were saying they do the same thing. Some were even describing how they practice swinging the bag. It seems some weird new bean based martial art had developed in Glasgow.
> 
> ...


Epic!!!! Hate baked beans so I might do chickpea can. Not sure about the lemon idea you must be pretty damn Bruce Lee to squeeze a lemon in that split second. 

@wtffw the link is very helpful (especially with the onesie tip) thanks x


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2012)

OiZoiOi said:


> Epic!!!! Hate baked beans so I might do chickpea can. Not sure about the lemon idea you must be pretty damn Bruce Lee to squeeze a lemon in that split second.
> 
> @wtffw the link is very helpful (especially with the onesie tip) thanks x


TBF I kicked a rapist's head in a few years ago despite being underweight at the time due to drug use, you should probably ignore me! 

Oh, and if it comes to it don't be afraid to fight dirty - eyes, nads, little fingers bent back, etc.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope to see LBJ turned into a centre for grocery-jitsu based on this thread.  Has anyone tried walking around with monstermunch threaded onto their fingers as knuckledusters? I reckon pickled onion dust in the eye would cripple the most fearsome of attackers.


----------



## Alisonbluesky (Aug 16, 2012)

Please don't be scared! I live near Loughborough Junction station and just use a bit of savvy and have some awareness. The area is friendly - I've got to know the people in the shops, at the station and have made friends locally. I use a system so I text someone to tell them I'm setting off home and then text when I'm in. There are lots of buses and also night buses to avoid walking around alone at night. Be confident and take sensible precautions and you will be fine - I'd say this is the case anywhere in London . . .


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF I kicked a rapist's head in a few years ago despite being underweight at the time due to drug use, you should probably ignore me!
> 
> Oh, and if it comes to it don't be afraid to fight dirty - eyes, nads, little fingers bent back, etc.


 
You're clearly living up to your strap-line. Hands down!


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 16, 2012)

Walk around Brixton. A LOT. In daylight. I mean for hours and hours and on day after day. That way you will learn the lie of the land and it'll give you more confidence if you ever really need it at dodgier moments.

See if you can get a local friend or acquaintance you'd trust to hold a spare key just in case. It can make all the difference in any number of situations.

Don't STARE at people. It's rude, and SW9 people are a bit sensitive about being goggled at like they're creatures in a zoo. It's not that they are going to kick your head in for taking a quick glance, but eye contact and the way you maintain it works a bit differently here from other places ime.

Don't be a moron. Don't wander about fiddling with your kindle/iPad/smartphone or carrying on long distracting conversations if it's late and you're on your own.

Try to avoid rolling back home incapacitated - or at least don't be surprised if things happen if you do.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 16, 2012)

i'd always recommend not moving to a place that you're kind of scared of.

that's just me.  we're pretty cool around here but if all the poor people bother you that much, you might not want to move here. 

but if you do decided that your peace of mind isn't as important as your postcode, then you'll probably find that by not displaying visible wealth, not wandering about like you own the fucking place whilst pissed or mangled on ketamine, and generally being brave and getting to know your neighbours and local shopkeepers etc you might find that you fit in nicely and the locals aren't that scary and maybe you stand no more or less chance of being mugged as you do anywhere in london.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 16, 2012)

An Obeah practitioner would tell you to carry a green lime with you always.  Then you'll be safe.


----------



## tendril (Aug 16, 2012)

I lived on Flaxman Rd at the Loughborough Junction end about 10 years ago. It was rough as fuck. Guy got steamed by a group of feral youths one evening. All sorts of dodgy people hanging about. Think it is a lot safer now though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2012)

It could be worse, you could be moving to hoxton where your every move would be critiqued by yuppie scum


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'd always recommend not moving to a place that you're kind of scared of.
> 
> that's just me. we're pretty cool around here but if all the poor people bother you that much, you might not want to move here.
> 
> but if you do decided that your peace of mind isn't as important as your postcode, then you'll probably find that by not displaying visible wealth, not wandering about like you own the fucking place whilst pissed or mangled on ketamine, and generally being brave and getting to know your neighbours and local shopkeepers etc you might find that you fit in nicely and the locals aren't that scary and maybe you stand no more or less chance of being mugged as you do anywhere in london.


 
What bother me is people putting things in 1 bag. Are you implying poor people are responsible for all the crime that are going on? I had more fun hanging around in slump areas in a few different third world countries than I ever did in Chelsea or pretentious Shoreditch (urrgh!). The aggressive ones that attack others just because they happen to glance your way don't have to be poor, and vice versa.


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't leave the house without a full set of Hula Hoop knuckle dusters on.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 16, 2012)

OiZoiOi said:


> What bother me is people putting things in 1 bag. Are you implying poor people are responsible for all the crime that are going on? I had more fun hanging around in slump areas in a few different third world countries than I ever did in Chelsea or pretentious Shoreditch (urrgh!). The aggressive ones that attack others just because they happen to glance your way don't have to be poor, and vice versa.


 
So true. In the last four decades in London I've been physically assaulted or seriously threatened 6 times. In Waterloo, Brixton, Green Park, Holborn, South Kensington, and Knightsbridge. In my view Loughborough Junction is pretty safe unless you are (or likely to be mistaken for) a member of the wrong gang.

Normal city rules apply. Don't put all your valuables into a bulging wallet or a bag loosely slung over one shoulder. Be polite. Don't faff about with expensive gadgets where they can easily be seen by opportunist crooks. Be polite.

In Brixton there is pretty much nobody who can harm you without at least some risk of punishment. In places like Knightsbridge there are people who KNOW they could probably kill you and get away with it. I feel safer round here.


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 16, 2012)

@Eric thanks for the advice. Can confidently say that I'm always polite and I'm not rich enough to own expensive gadgets. The only problem is I do do alot of eye-contact (with a smile and a nod), now hope that wouldn't be understood as I was goggling someone and get myself into trouble.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

ringo said:


> I don't leave the house without a full set of Hula Hoop knuckle dusters on.


What slender, tender fingers you have


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 16, 2012)

It's like getting a new haircut. May seem at little out of the ordinary at first but the more you see it, the more you like it. Eventually you want your hair cut like that every time and other haircuts looks shit.

As others have said, just be sensible. I look at people all the time when I'm walking around, I can't say I have ever had somebody square up to me and ask what I'm looking at. Smile, say hi, compliment their dog/child/shopping trolley


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2012)

OiZoiOi said:


> I'm moving to a small flat on Harbour Rd. Love it so much and generally love Brixton but still abit freaked out about the crime rate. I'm a 5'2 small woman so if anything happens I can do a knee kick then run really slow and that's about it.
> 
> Any help/knowledge on the street itself and the surrounding areas would be really helpful. And is it safe to walk fr Harbour Rd to Brixton Station?
> 
> Thanks guys


 
I never even look at crime rates. Not sure if they really help. I think Coldharbour lane itself is pretty safe to walk down. Even at night. Its a main road.

BTW you are near Whirled Cinema. Do u know it?I do not use it much as I go to Ritzy but it shows good stuff cheap. And its a nice little place to go with good atmosphere. It has a bar.
http://www.whirledart.co.uk/cinema


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> What slender, tender fingers you have


 
Gazelle-like ankles too


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2012)

tendril said:


> I lived on Flaxman Rd at the Loughborough Junction end about 10 years ago. It was rough as fuck. Guy got steamed by a group of feral youths one evening. All sorts of dodgy people hanging about. Think it is a lot safer now though.


Yeah there was the Home James cab place which sold weed and a huge number of street dealers - was all cleared up 5+ years ago and is fairly good around there now.



OiZoiOi said:


> Any help/knowledge on the street itself and the surrounding areas would be really helpful. And is it safe to walk fr Harbour Rd to Brixton Station?


 
The Cambria (on Cambria Road) is a decent pub, if a little nu-gastro. There's some local info here:

http://www.loughboroughjunction.co.uk/


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> What slender, tender fingers you have


Twiglet fingers


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah there was the Home James cab place which sold weed and a huge number of street dealers - was all cleared up 5+ years ago and is fairly good around there now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep since Home James and The Green Man got shut down it's calmed down a lot, not much different to any other bit of the area now.

The Cambria is expensive, but good enough to keep us coming back.

It's a short walk to both Ruskin Park and the lovely Myatts Field Park.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2012)

And remember, the area is _in motion_...

http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-walk-through-in-motion-loughborough-junction-south-london/


----------



## PippaPrintworks (Aug 17, 2012)

I moved to Coldharbour lane in April and haven't felt scared once. (female, 5'7)  I walk to and from Brixton ( I'm quite far down, near lilford road) and no problems. The buses are very handy though as thy stop pretty much outside. you've got nothing to worry about in my opinion.


----------



## davidaheath (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a top tip: BEWARE pricing discrepancies in Super Saver Express. Even though some items are explicitly priced, they will almost definitely go through the till more expensively. You can't really do much about this unless you fancy annoying everyone in the queue for all the items, but it's entirely up to you. At the moment the Dr Oetker pizzas are priced correctly at £1.99 so get on that, but DO NOT GO NEAR HULA HOOPS because they are definitely priced incorrectly and life scarring embarrassment will almost certainly ensue.


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 17, 2012)

OiZoiOi said:


> @Eric thanks for the advice. Can confidently say that I'm always polite and I'm not rich enough to own expensive gadgets. The only problem is I do do alot of eye-contact (with a smile and a nod), now hope that wouldn't be understood as I was goggling someone and get myself into trouble.


 
Don't worry about it. I'm the same. I grew up in a small village, so my default is to treat strangers as if they are simply a friend I don't really know yet. It seems to be no problem.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 17, 2012)

ringo said:


> Yep since Home James and The Green Man got shut down it's calmed down a lot, not much different to any other bit of the area now.
> 
> The Cambria is expensive, but good enough to keep us coming back.
> 
> It's a short walk to both Ruskin Park and the lovely Myatts Field Park.


someone was telling me how the y had a gun pulled on them in the green man because they weren't willing to buy weed
whether true or apocryphal I wouldn't know


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> someone was telling me how the y had a gun pulled on them in the green man because they weren't willing to buy weed
> whether true or apocryphal I wouldn't know


 
Doesn't seem that likely, but you never know I spose.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'd always recommend not moving to a place that you're kind of scared of.
> 
> that's just me. we're pretty cool around here but if all the poor people bother you that much, you might not want to move here.


I expected better from you.   The OP isn't worried about poor people, she's worried about muggers and other criminals.


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree, thought that poor people comment was a bit unnecessary.

I moved to Brixton 5 years ago after living in really rough areas in Glasgow. I had never been scared in the areas I'd lived before because I knew the streets to avoid and I thought I could pick out the kind of people not to make eye contact with or to avoid. Once I got to Brixton I had no idea, I didn't know if there were streets to avoid or pubs that were no go areas. I look back and I'm a bit embarassed about it but the reality is that everyone is unsure in a new area.

As the advice above, be sensible and give it a few weeks to settle in. Also look around you at some of the skinny looking rich kids now wandering Brixton yapping away into their phones without a though for what they're doing. If they can hack it. then it can't be that rough.


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 17, 2012)

When I first went to view the flat, I was hooked with how quiet the streets are. Was born and brought up in busy city but i've always preferred quiet places and love the high community sense. Given all the feedback i've got so far, I probably will get both where I'm moving to. Thanks guys x


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 17, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> I agree, thought that poor people comment was a bit unnecessary.
> 
> I moved to Brixton 5 years ago after living in really rough areas in Glasgow. I had never been scared in the areas I'd lived before because I knew the streets to avoid and I thought I could pick out the kind of people not to make eye contact with or to avoid. Once I got to Brixton I had no idea, I didn't know if there were streets to avoid or pubs that were no go areas. I look back and I'm a bit embarassed about it but the reality is that everyone is unsure in a new area.
> 
> ...


----------



## crawl (Aug 17, 2012)

I forgive any grittiness in the LJ area due to the fact that it has London Fast Food and their fried chicken makes me weep with pleasure. And grease.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 18, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> someone was telling me how the y had a gun pulled on them in the green man because they weren't willing to buy weed
> whether true or apocryphal I wouldn't know


Yr giving a bad impression of the Green Man. Up to 1995 or so, and especially under Dougie in the 1980s they had afters till 4 am and it was all very convivial.
I think the rot set in with all this late licensing and the competition between the Dog Star and the Warrior (in it's rave incarnation). Drug dealers charter, apart from anything else.
Ravers - stick to the 414 - it's a "safe" environment. I know - I was bitterly disappointed the only time I went. The door staff give completely the wrong impression. Inside they are all dozy pussy cats - at least in the virtually alcohol free chill-out zone upstairs. Definitely NOT the place to go for rough trade!


----------



## kalibuzz (Aug 19, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Yr giving a bad impression of the Green Man. Up to 1995 or so, and especially under Dougie in the 1980s they had afters till 4 am and it was all very convivial.
> I think the rot set in with all this late licensing and the competition between the Dog Star and the Warrior (in it's rave incarnation). Drug dealers charter, apart from anything else.
> Ravers - stick to the 414 - it's a "safe" environment. I know - I was bitterly disappointed the only time I went. The door staff give completely the wrong impression. Inside they are all dozy pussy cats - at least in the virtually alcohol free chill-out zone upstairs. Definitely NOT the place to go for rough trade!


the last time I went to the Green Man was when a guy pissed under the table instead of going to the  toilet, being the only place to buy a drink after 12 (apart from Mingles) I thought, u konw what? I get  one from the off license..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2012)

OiZoiOi said:


> What bother me is people putting things in 1 bag. Are you implying poor people are responsible for all the crime that are going on? I had more fun hanging around in slump areas in a few different third world countries than I ever did in Chelsea or pretentious Shoreditch (urrgh!). The aggressive ones that attack others just because they happen to glance your way don't have to be poor, and vice versa.


 
jesus wept.  spent your gap year hanging out in third world slums, lived in chelsea and shoreditch and now you've come to bless us with your presence.  this is what my town is dying for.


----------



## OiZoiOi (Aug 20, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> jesus wept. spent your gap year hanging out in third world slums, lived in chelsea and shoreditch and now you've come to bless us with your presence. this is what my town is dying for.


 
again, proving my point!!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2012)

i know, what a terrible prejudiced man i am, with all my awful assumptions about things based only on what people said.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 20, 2012)

Alisonbluesky said:


> I use a system so I text someone to tell them I'm setting off home and then text when I'm in. There are lots of buses and also night buses to avoid walking around alone at night. Be confident and take sensible precautions and you will be fine - I'd say this is the case anywhere in London . . .


 
Interesting, have you been mugged previously ? I'm not sure i'd live somewhere if I was that worried about going home. Anyway agree with others it's alot less 'lively' than it used to be.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 20, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Interesting, have you been mugged previously ? I'm not sure i'd live somewhere if I was that worried about going home. Anyway agree with others it's alot less 'lively' than it used to be.


Yep, certainly can't take a walk constantly keeping a yellow police "information needed about a crime" sign constantly in your line of sight anymore.


----------

